# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  ¿Qué tanto sabemos sobre la translocación?

## kscastaneda

Buen día, considero que este es un tema que muy poco se conoce y que en suma es muy importante. 
La translocación es el proceso por el cual la planta constantemente va redistribuyendo los fotoasimilados (comida) a las partes donde necesita para su normal desarrollo. 
Muchas veces se creía que la translocación solamente ocurre al final de la etapa de un cultivo; pues esto no es así, la planta transloca constantemente solo que en menor velocidad al inicio que al final por la razón obvia que al inicio esta en pleno desarrollo o división celular constante para fabricar raíces, tallos, hojas, flores, frutos. 
Es por ello que cuando nos excedemos en un elemento mayor como el nitrogeno para aguantar la planta y no genere un desequilibro es pertinente hacer una aplicación foliar de algún Translocador para regular los procesos hormonales del caso y no se nos envicie la planta como comunmente lo llaman los productores agrarios. 
Un cultivo en equilibrio de NPK, Ca, Mg y S será un cultivo sano, que resistirá el ataque de plagas, enfermedades y que producirá bien. Los elementos principales para traslocar son : potasio, boro, molibdeno; bioestimulantes. 
Hablemos entonces de los momentos de translocación y metas a lograr para algunos cultivos :  *CAPSICUMS (AJÍ)*, *TOMATE*
Para hacer que salgan más ramás laterales : BIOFERTIL MAR 500g/ha + BIOFERTIL TRANSLOCADOR 2 lt/ha.
Momento : en pre-floración. 
Para hacer pintar (que tomen color, brillo, sabor) los frutos : BIOFERTIL TRANSLOCADOR 1 lt/ha.
Momento : cuando vean los primeros frutos cambiando de color.
Hacer una aplicación semanal minimo 3.  *ESPARRAGO* Más turiones, más almacenamiento de nutrientes en raíces reservantes para que luego del chapodo se nutran los turiones y salgan vigorosos. Más rendimiento. 
4ta semana : Biofertil Mar 500g/ha + Biofertil Translocador 1 lt/ha.
8va semana : Biofertil Translocador 2 lt/ha.
12va semana : Biofertil Translocador 2 lt/ha.  *MAIZ*
A la 6ta a 8va hoja : Biofertil Mar 500g/ha + Biofertil Translocador 2 lt/ha.  *VID*
Al 20% de envero : Biofertil Translocador 3 lt/ha/aplicación con intervalos semanales; en total 3 aplicaciones.  *FREJOL CAUPI*
A los primeros botones florales : Biofertil Mar 250g/ha + Biofertil translocador 1 lt/ha
Al llenado de grano : Biofertil translocador 1 lt/ha  *ARROZ*
Antes del macollamiento : Biofertil Mar 500g/ha + Biofertil translocador 1 lt/ha
Al llenado de grano : Biofertil translocador 2 lt/ha  *FRUTALES* 
Una aplicación mensual a dosis de 3 lt/ha tres meses antes de la cosecha. 
SE RECOMIENDA : Aplicar con BIOBREAK (regulador de pH-adherente, dispersante, humectante natural) a dosis de 100 a 200 ml/cil. Biofertil Translocador.jpg Temas similares: Artículo: "SENASA debe normar sobre inocuidad y no sobre calidad de la fruta que se exporta" Hablemos sobre Agronegocios Alerta sobre los transgenicos Alerta sobre los transgenicos referencias sobre uva

----------


## donato.felix

Buenas tardes Ingº:
Soy un agricultor de la zona de Chancay, norte de Lima. Considera ud. oportuno el uso de Foliar compuesto de Boro y Potasio, a los 80 dias del cultivo de papa variedad unica, precisamente para conseguir la translocacion de los nutrientes al tuberculo.
Gracias
D.Felix dfelixv@agronegocios.pe

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola Felix, en el momento de floración inicia las aplicaciones de translocadores pero a bajas dosis digamos 500 ml/cil, a medida que te acerques a la cosecha vas incrementando dosis de 700ml/cil, 1 lt/cil. Recuerda que es más fácil mover nutrientes cuando el tejido no esta muy lignificado y cuando la actividad fotosintética es mayor. La frecuencia puede ser de 15 días entre aplicación. 
Para el caso de *Biofertil translocador* la aplicación sería así : 
Desde inicio de floración: 500 ml/cil.
15 dd : 500 ml/cil.
15 dd : 700 ml/cil.
15 dd : 1 lt/cil.
15 dd : 1 lt/cil.
15 dd : 1 lt/cil. 
Cordial saludo.

----------


## donato.felix

Ok Ingeniero, muchas gracias por la respuesta. 
Saludos Cordiales
DFV

----------


## yasmit

buenas tardes ing castañeda    mi interrogante es que macroelementos o microelementos puedo aplicar via foliar para conseguir un mejor llenado de los tuberculos de la papa

----------


## kscastaneda

Potasio, Boro, Molibdeno, acidos carboxilicos. 
Hay un producto llamado CODI-TRANS que sirve para hacer más movil los nutrientes. 
Saludos,

----------


## Luis Choque Perez

buenos inge quisiera saber de un translocador para acelerar la formacion y maduracion de la mazorca en en maiz

----------


## kscastaneda

Biofertil translocador 1 lt/cil + Zetamin plus 500 ml/cil; lo aplicas solo al tercio medio de la planta donde esta la mazorca te vas a gastar 1 cilindro por hectarea. Escribeme al e-mail biofertil@live.com para cotizarte con su respectivo descuento; el flete va por mi cuenta.     

> buenos inge quisiera saber de un translocador para acelerar la formacion y maduracion de la mazorca en en maiz

----------


## antoniojesus

[QUOTE=kscastaneda;8618]Buen día, considero que este es un tema que muy poco se conoce y que en suma es muy importante. 
La translocación es el proceso por el cual la planta constantemente va redistribuyendo los fotoasimilados (comida) a las partes donde necesita para su normal desarrollo. 
Muchas veces se creía que la translocación solamente ocurre al final de la etapa de un cultivo; pues esto no es así, la planta transloca constantemente solo que en menor velocidad al inicio que al final por la razón obvia que al inicio esta en pleno desarrollo o división celular constante para fabricar raíces, tallos, hojas, flores, frutos. 
Es por ello que cuando nos excedemos en un elemento mayor como el nitrogeno para aguantar la planta y no genere un desequilibro es pertinente hacer una aplicación foliar de algún Translocador para regular los procesos hormonales del caso y no se nos envicie la planta como comunmente lo llaman los productores agrarios. 
Un cultivo en equilibrio de NPK, Ca, Mg y S será un cultivo sano, que resistirá el ataque de plagas, enfermedades y que producirá bien. Los elementos principales para traslocar son : potasio, boro, molibdeno; bioestimulantes. 
Hablemos entonces de los momentos de translocación y metas a lograr para algunos cultivos :  *CAPSICUMS (AJÍ)*, *TOMATE*
Para hacer que salgan más ramás laterales : BIOFERTIL MAR 500g/ha + BIOFERTIL TRANSLOCADOR 2 lt/ha.
Momento : en pre-floración. 
Para hacer pintar (que tomen color, brillo, sabor) los frutos : BIOFERTIL TRANSLOCADOR 1 lt/ha.
Momento : cuando vean los primeros frutos cambiando de color.
Hacer una aplicación semanal minimo 3.  *ESPARRAGO* Más turiones, más almacenamiento de nutrientes en raíces reservantes para que luego del chapodo se nutran los turiones y salgan vigorosos. Más rendimiento. 
4ta semana : Biofertil Mar 500g/ha + Biofertil Translocador 1 lt/ha.
8va semana : Biofertil Translocador 2 lt/ha.
12va semana : Biofertil Translocador 2 lt/ha.  *MAIZ*
A la 6ta a 8va hoja : Biofertil Mar 500g/ha + Biofertil Translocador 2 lt/ha.  *VID*
Al 20% de envero : Biofertil Translocador 3 lt/ha/aplicación con intervalos semanales; en total 3 aplicaciones.  *FREJOL CAUPI*
A los primeros botones florales : Biofertil Mar 250g/ha + Biofertil translocador 1 lt/ha
Al llenado de grano : Biofertil translocador 1 lt/ha  *ARROZ*
Antes del macollamiento : Biofertil Mar 500g/ha + Biofertil translocador 1 lt/ha
Al llenado de grano : Biofertil translocador 2 lt/ha  *FRUTALES* 
Una aplicación mensual a dosis de 3 lt/ha tres meses antes de la cosecha. 
SE RECOMIENDA : Aplicar con BIOBREAK (regulador de pH-adherente, dispersante, humectante natural) a dosis de 100 a 200 ml

----------


## antoniojesus

ingeniero buenas tardes tengo una duda en lineas abajo mencionadas se dice q la 4ta ,8ava , 12ava semana en el esparrago son los dias de mayor translocacion a partir de ese dia hacia adelante cuantos dias ocurre ese proceso ? gracias de antemano por su respuesta

----------


## PAULO CESAR

como esta estimado ingeniero, saludos desde ecuador. mi pregunta es: al aplicar un traslocador que ganadiamos, en caso de frutos estos serian mas grandes y pesados.
en el caso de la uva de mesa como seria el proceso de trasloque para que la planta almacene nutrientes en sus raices antes de la poda.??

----------

